# sighting in



## GMoney (Dec 27, 2011)

Trying to sight in a Leupold VX-1 with my new Winchester slug gun. Can't seem to zero in the scope. Always shooting down and to the right. Can't figure out if it's the scope or if anyone has had similar problems? Suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Assuming that the barrel and scope mounts are tight and that the scope ring alignment is true and not binding the scope tube.

If so, fire one shot at your target with the crosshairs centered on the bullseye of the target. The distance at which you shoot doesn't make any difference. Just hit the paper.

Now you need the assistance from a friend.

Secure the slug gun in a rest or solid sand bags so the gun cannot move during the next step.

Sight through the scope and place the crosshairs back on the bullseye and without moving the gun have a friend adjust your windage and elevation knobs on the scope to move the crosshairs to the hole in the target from your previous shot.

If the gun moves during the adjustments you will have to start all over again.


----------



## C.Keith&Co (Aug 28, 2010)

Rednek- your a good man, thats the best way to do that if you dont have sand bags to secure the gun so it doesnt move !!!


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I have been using that method for over fifty years and you are the first person I have ever head refer to it! I have used it for 22'S through 300 mag and it works every time.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

i call it the one shot sight in. but i just explaned how to do this to a new friend. he went to the range with my daughter in law who he works with, anyway after his second shot he was off the paper. come to find out he was doing it backwards. he put his cross hairs on his bullit hole then adjusted to the bulls eye. he got it right when my oldest son went to the range with him. second shot was in the bulls eye,LOL.
sherman


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Yup, I taught a friend this method last year sighting in his muzzle loader last min. He was amazed, usually wasting a ton of ammo. lol


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Leave the bore sighters at the store and do what was suggested here. 

Easy, easy, easy, been my method for over 25 years on any scoped gun


----------



## CasualFisherman (May 21, 2004)

Good advice. It usually takes me less only a couple shots to be in the red and then maybe a few more to fine tune. One more tip is before going to the range, secure your firearm in a shooting rest at home. Remove the bolt or open the action so you can see down the bore. Find an object like a ball, lamppost light ect. and center that sight picture in the bore. Now, look through the scope and adjust crosshairs until you are aiming at the center of the object in both the bore and the scope. You have now successfully "bore" sighted your weapon and should get you on paper right away. This helps eliminate any scope mounting problems before you go out to the range. If you are Way off with the mounting of the scope then you can figure that out before wasting a round.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

CasualFisherman said:


> Good advice. It usually takes me less only a couple shots to be in the red and then maybe a few more to fine tune. One more tip is before going to the range, secure your firearm in a shooting rest at home. Remove the bolt or open the action so you can see down the bore. Find an object like a ball, lamppost light ect. and center that sight picture in the bore. Now, look through the scope and adjust crosshairs until you are aiming at the center of the object in both the bore and the scope. You have now successfully "bore" sighted your weapon and should get you on paper right away. This helps eliminate any scope mounting problems before you go out to the range. If you are Way off with the mounting of the scope then you can figure that out before wasting a round.


i had never thought about bore sighting this way, but it sounds like a good way to get you close to start with. thanks for the tip.
sherman


----------



## steelheadtracker (Oct 1, 2006)

Rednek said:


> Assuming that the barrel and scope mounts are tight and that the scope ring alignment is true and not binding the scope tube.
> 
> If so, fire one shot at your target with the crosshairs centered on the bullseye of the target. The distance at which you shoot doesn't make any difference. Just hit the paper.
> 
> ...


i have never heard of this and it sounds very interesting can you explain to me the logic behind it like how it works?


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

Theoretically the gun shoots at the same place each time but not where the crosshairs of the scope are aiming. By positioning the crosshairs where you were aiming and adjusting the crosshairs, without moving the gun, to where the bullets are impacting now places the crosshairs to where the gun is truely shooting.


----------



## Imfowl55 (Dec 24, 2005)

you can bore sight a 12 gauge by loading a spent shell with the primer removed at the receiver end and put a spent 20 gauge shell with primer removed in the end of the barrel,line up the two primer holes on an object and adjust crosshairs to the same , should get ya really close.Good luck!


----------



## GMoney (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks Rednek. I'm also assuming everything you mentioned in the beginning is correct done and not impacting my efforts. Had the scope mounted & bore sighted at Gander Mountain. I was hoping it wasn't the scope & thought about sending in back to Leupold before trying this post. I'll give it a try & let you know when I've done it. Also thanks for explaining the "theoretical" side of the program. It may be a while but I hope my next post is, Monster Down!


----------



## GMoney (Dec 27, 2011)

I also forgot to mention that when I try to dial the up/down & left/right adjustments they do not "click" like the manual mentions. Is that OK or should I be able to feel and hear the scope clicking while I'm adjusting.


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

The VX-1 scopes from Leupold are entry level scopes from a great scope manufacture.

The friction adjustments for the elevation and windage knobs are just one way to keep the production costs down vs the click adjustments.

Other ways what they keep the costs down for this model line of scopes is that they are only available in 1 finish, 1 reticle and 3 power settings.

So, to answer your question, your scope is just fine and you won't feel or hear any click adjustments.


----------



## GMoney (Dec 27, 2011)

Thanks again. Just got my LeadSled Plus today. Late Christmas gift. That'll help sighting in soon. Really appreciate all the advice....These forums are great.


----------

